# Photos: America in Color from 1939-1943



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)

from the depression into war
These images, by photographers of the Farm Security Administration/Office of War Information, are some of the only color photographs taken of the effects of the Depression on America’s rural and small town populations. The photographs and captions are the property of the Library of Congress and were included in a 2006 exhibit Bound for Glory: America in Color. 








this floored me when I found it. the actual war plant my late mom worked in. she was a "Rosie the riveter".  those are B-25 Mitchell Bombers





Assembling B-25 bombers at North American Aviation. Kansas City, Kansas, October 1942. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Alfred T. Palmer. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress #

link here


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Kcvet, excellent pics!  :coolpics:The guys at the square dance in #13 look like brothers about to fight, lol!


----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Kcvet, excellent pics!  :coolpics:The guys at the square dance in #13 look like brothers about to fight, lol!



to much moonshine ?? :smile-new:


----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2014)

A very riveting picture!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

kcvet said:


> to much moonshine ?? :smile-new:



Could very well be KC!  :cheers1:


----------

